# Bait Casting Reel



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm looking for suggestions on a good bait casting reel for spinnerbaits. I plan to use it on a Gloomis rod-----either a G2 or an IMX.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Daiwa and Abu Garcia make a pretty decent one. BassPro would likely be your best place to look.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

Whatever you get stay with a slower gear ratio. I personally like 5.5:1 gears for spinnerbaits. Less stress on your wrist and allows you to slow roll those big 1/2 to 3/4 baits. The Abu Garcia Winch or Lews models have slower reel options. I also like a little softer rod as well and nothing longer than 7 feet. Go get 'em

SlapShot


----------

